# Door latch and stricker finish



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am reassembling the doors on my 65 GTO vert and not sure how the latch and striker should be finished. I have seen these parts on other cars, either cad plated and painted body color. Anyone know what the correct finish should be? Thanks


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

olde-goat said:


> I am reassembling the doors on my 65 GTO vert and not sure how the latch and striker should be finished. I have seen these parts on other cars, either cad plated and painted body color. Anyone know what the correct finish should be? Thanks


they were not painted


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not painted......a greyish color, maybe galvinized?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not painted, cad or zinc plated/or galvanized.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

that's the word I couldn't think of::::zinc!


----------

